# Plant Id?



## eleven11 (Jul 17, 2010)

hi 
can someone help me for this plant id 

Tnx


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

That's water sprite. Probably _Ceratopteris thalictroides_


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi eleven11,

+1 for THHNguyen comment. I keep this easy to grow this plant. I especially like it when I have a new aquarium going through the nitrogen cycle.


----------



## eleven11 (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks friends


----------

